# Dark gray growth under sand, need advice on options



## GiSWiG (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello, I have a 65Gal tank, 3ft w x 1.5ft d x 2ft h. Main layout, think of a square O where the hole in the middle is a large tree branch decoration, just shy of 2ft long, about 1ft high in the center. Left rear corner is an Aquaclear 70 (media is sponge, material like scrubpad and biomax) and on the right is the heater. There is also a large bamboo bush plant, 3ft long when laid out, but nice and bushy under water. Above branch, besides bammbo plant, it is open water. All decorations plastic. Substrate is tan sand. Water test last night (as was two weeks ago) 0ppm Ammonia, 0ppm Nitrite, 20ppm Nitrate. 

So I've told you the layout do to possible lack of/very light water current.

Fish...
5 Kuhli Loaches
6 Juli Corys
4 of those neon glow tetras
8 marrigold plattys (6 were just born 4 weeks ago and are doing great, mother died)
1 (Dwarf?) blue Gourmi 

I've researched this grayness under the sand and it is a type of bacteria (sorry, in rush, not sure of name). It is gray, dark gray in some spots where it is more concentrated, and is growing mostly under all the decorations. There is a spot behind the branch where food does accumulate but it does not sit there all day. This is where it might be an indicator of current. The main current (my guess) would come out from the filter at the top, hit the glass run right until the next corner, then to the back corner, the bamboo plant there is probably dissipating most of the current and probably dies right in the back where that gray spot is, where most food rests.

My research gave a couple ideas to help clean and avoid this grayness. One was using Malaysian Trumpet Snails that would bury in the sand and eat the bacteria. Another thought, and more attractive is a water circulator, like an underwater fan. After looking at my options to increase the current, it is between this fan which I was thinking of putting in either the front right corner, "blowing" backwards or in the rear right corner, near the bottom behind the bamboo plant, blowing to the rear left upper corner. Another option, given by a really knowledgeable Pet Smart clerk, was to use another Aquaclear 70 on the right side of the tank. Because of it being on sale, it is $42 and the little fan is $40. Filter is attractive because
of the additional filtration which could mean more fish beyond the inch per gallon rule.

So, my options...
snails (unatractive option but if it works)
"fan" (could be hidden from sight)
A 2nd Aquaclear70 (filtrates, could add more fish)

thoughts?

(sorry for rush and spelling, gota get to work and can only pickup the "solution" on the way home tonight, too busy next three days)


----------



## GiSWiG (Oct 1, 2012)

Picture of tank


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Larger Image

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The thin grass was removed because of food collection, other 'grass' is fine


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice looking tank!I would go the second filter route as it is on sale now.A circulator could be added later if needed and may be on sale later.Don't stir up the gray stuff as it is likely anerobic bacteria(deadly).You can vacumm those individual spots to remove crap if it is piling up.


----------



## GiSWiG (Oct 1, 2012)

I have vacummed out that stuff before, about twice now. I was hoping not to lose any more sand but it is much cheaper than the fish and I waited a long time for thoes Kuhli Loaches at my LFS. The problem with the filter is that the corners and top and bottom are held together by wood, not plastic, and the glass is about ~1/4in thick and the wood is an inch thick and that makes it too thick to hang the filter without grinding out the wood. I don't care so much about grinding out the wood as long as the second filter is a better option in the end.

Would API anti-bacterial stuff kill that stuff? It would not be a permanent solution, just to take care of what is there.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

very nice tank


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nothing will kill"that stuff" as it is already dead.Probly excess food and waste.All food should be eaten within 2 minutes and none should touch bottom when you feed.
I really would go with the secondd filter,as it will add circulation and housing for more biological bacteria.


----------



## GiSWiG (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks. It my first big one beyond a 10gal. Now you got me showing off a bit. Here it is with night light (fuzzy pic because it was dark)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Here's the 10gal I mentioned:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


So anyway, how about the second filter with a soda bottle trick to direct the flow downward which would help clear that area. I'd rather keep the bamboo where it is without too much movement. It protected the baby plattys from thoes big meanies! (ok, just one gourmi)


----------

